# Jordan to Charlotte???



## Tenshi25 (Nov 27, 2002)

I have just read that Robert Johnson, the owner of the new Charlotte franchise, is trying really hard to make Jordan play in his team for the 2004-2005 season and he's said to close friends that he's seen Jordan receptive to that possibility.
Honestly, I give this a 0.0001% chances of happening, but then again, Jordan has retired and sworn he would never be back like a gazillion times before so...who knows?


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

He'll be 42, right? I don't think he'll be playing basketball anymore, at least professionally.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

no he wont come back if he does is a 0.0001% chances of happening but it wont


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

If jordan came back.. That would be amazing if he was on the magic... I mean replace jordan with grant hill until hill heals tmac + jordan would definitely be a ring winning combo! Considering they both would like to work hard for the rings

Hehe


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

Doesnt he own the wizards? If he does, why play againsts his own team?


----------



## bUlls2322 (Jul 15, 2002)

actually jordan had to sell his share of the wizards to become a player


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

whick will never happen


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

Jordan already sold his share in the Wizrds (which was relatively insignificant in size), he had to in order to play on the team...as for MJ playing on Charlotte, it's more likely he'll be the Bulls' new GM.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

yeah maybe bulls gm after jerry retired or got fire


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

i think charlotte will be the dumping ground for all nba players that are over rated... can charlotte sign players still under contract?

so like the stoudemires and the vin bakers could be headin to charlotte then?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

LOL...Jordan playing 2 more years?! I dunno. But then again...this guy never seems ready to FULLY retire.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>shazha</b>!
> i think charlotte will be the dumping ground for all nba players that are over rated... can charlotte sign players still under contract?
> 
> so like the stoudemires and the vin bakers could be headin to charlotte then?


The only way that would happen is if they were stupid enough to take them in the expansion draft.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> yeah maybe bulls gm after jerry retired or got fire


Umm,

IT ALREADY HAPPENED.


----------



## King Alley (Mar 19, 2003)

Yea I heard it. Anything could happen.


----------

